# سؤال عن العهد القديم ؟



## الرب نوري99 (30 مايو 2014)

*كيف ممكن ان نثق في العهد القديم واقدم مخطوطة له هي مخطوطات البحر الميت اللي بينها وبين كتابته فترة طويلة جداً ؟؟
*


----------



## أَمَة (30 مايو 2014)

يكفينا لنثق به أن في كل النبؤات التي تحققت عن مجيء السيد المسيح إبتداء بميلاده من عذراء و مكان ولادته مرورا بذهابه وعودته الى ومن مصر، وسكنه في الناصرة الى صلبه وموته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث.

إقرا وتعلم:

كيف وصل إلينا العهد القديم سالماً وبدون تحريف؟ القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

الكتاب المقدس غير محرف

هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف دراسة مختصرة


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 مايو 2014)

*اوك بعد قراءتي لدي استفسار .. الاخ molka يروي الاحداث مستشهداً باسفار العهد القديم الي انا بسأل عنها
يعني هو ما عمبيثبت عدم التحريف من مصادر خارجية عبمثبت عدم التحريف الكتاب من نفس الكتاب!

يعني الانجيل اثبت عدم تحريفه بسبب مخطوطات تعود للقرن الاول واقوال الاباء 

لكن العهد القديم لا يوجد مخطوطات من نفس زمن كتابة موسى النبي للتوراه مثلا

ممكن توضيح ؟*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (1 يونيو 2014)

ممكن توضيح ؟؟


----------



## الرب نوري99 (2 يونيو 2014)

*بانتظار الاجابة!!*


----------



## ElMaravilla (2 يونيو 2014)

اقرأ هذا الموضوع : 

كيف وصل إلينا الكتاب المقدس ؟


​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (4 يوليو 2014)

اين الاجابة على اخر رد لي لو سمحت؟


----------



## divine logos (4 يوليو 2014)

> *كيف ممكن ان نثق في العهد القديم واقدم مخطوطة له هي مخطوطات البحر الميت اللي بينها وبين كتابته فترة طويلة جداً ؟؟*


*بداية انتقال النص بالنسبة للناقد النصى هو القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد فهو بيبحث فى انواع النصوص التى سبقت توحيد النص  وبدراسة متأنية للنقد النصى للعهد القديم النص ما قبل الماسورى اللى عرف فيما بعد باسم النص الماسورى هو النص الشائع فى اسرائيل وهو اللى انتقل بصرامة غير باقى انواع النصوص الاخرى اللى كانت بتنتقل بحرية

ايمانويل توف مثلا قال الهدف المفضل للنقد النصى للعهد القديم يهدف الى نص او واحد او نصوص مختلفة التى كانت مقبولة كنص سلطوى فى الفترات المبكرة 

**Tov currently argues that the preferred goal of Old Testament textual criticism is: “to aim at the one text or different texts which was (were) accepted as authoritative in (an) earlier period(s)http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Wegner, P. D. (2006). A student's guide to textual criticism of the Bible : Its history, methods & results. Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press*.
​*احنا بنتعامل مع الشكل النهائى للسفر او بيسمى بالشكل القانونى canonical form دا اللى احنا بنهدف فى النقد النصى ان نضع اقرب شكل ليه بعد مرور اكثر من 15 قنر من انتقال النص ودى فترة ضخمة جدا جدا

المسيح لما اتى فى زمن الهيكل الثانى كان النص الشائع فى اسرائيل وقتها هو النص ما قبل الماسورى وهو غالبا النص السلطوى فى اسرائيل 

وثوقنا فى النص الماسورى او نص العهد القديم بصورة عامة اننا لدينا ادلة لما قبل توحيده تقول ان نصه انتقل بثبات الى حد ما طيلة قرون وليس كما يقول بعض  المسلمين ان نص التوارة " لانهم ميعرفوش باقى قانون العهد القديم " ضاع او استبدلوه بنص اخر كما يروجوا اصحاب الاساطير 

*


----------



## divine logos (4 يوليو 2014)

*هدف الناقد النصى هو تحديد الشكل النهائى ذات السلطة الذين فيها بعد حافظ عليه بواسطة النساخ وفيما بعد سجل فى القانون . هذا الوضع يفترض جدال ادم فان دير انه دائما يوجد توحد نسبى للتقليد النصى فى الدوائر الدينية حول الهيكل حتى وسط التعددية اللى نشات قبل مطلع القرن
 the goal of the Old Testament text critic is to determine the final, authoritative form, which then was maintained by the scribes and was later recorded in the canon. This position assumes Adam van der Woude’s contention that there has always been a relative “uniformity” of the textual tradition in the religious circles around the temple, even amidst the “plurality” that developed before the turn of the century.﻿http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Wegner, P. D. (2006). A student's guide to textual criticism of the Bible : Its history, methods & results (37). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press.*


* 

معنى الكلام ان فى الدوائى الدينية اليهودية " حول الهيكل " كان هناك توحيد للنص " نص موحد " حتى فى وسط تعددية للنصوص فهذف الناقد النصى انه يوصل للشكل النهائى والسلطى للنص الذى فيها بعد حفظ فى القانون 


يعنى سؤالك المفروض يكون هل النص المحفوظ فى القانون العبرانى يمكن الوثوق فيه قبل ان يوحد النص ويستقر عليه بانه هو النص القياسى ؟

على اى حال الشكل النهائى للنص الذى فيما بعد اصبح الشكل القانونى للنص يمكن الحصول عليه من خلال المتاح
*
The final form of the text that later became canonical may not be obtainable in every casehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Wegner, P. D. (2006). _A student's guide to textual criticism of the Bible : Its history, methods & results_ (37). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press


*اشرح اكتر ولا فهمت ؟.*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (4 يوليو 2014)

*اليس من المممكن حصول تعديلات وتغييرات اثناء النسخ لمدة الاف السنين ؟! كيف يمكن التأكد*


----------



## e-Sword (6 أغسطس 2014)

> *اليس من المممكن حصول تعديلات وتغييرات اثناء النسخ لمدة الاف السنين ؟! كيف يمكن التأكد*




* هذا هو عمل النقد النصي و كمان خلي بالك ان موسي مثلا كتب التوراة و سلمها ليشوع و يشوع سلمها لصمؤئيل و بعدين عزرا و بعدين نحميا و طوبيا و ...... و دول كلهم مشهورين بالعدول و الامانة و كانوا بينسخوا اللى بين ايديهم بكل امانة ، دة غير اللى كانوا بيحفظوا التوراة كلياااا   

*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> * هذا هو عمل النقد النصي و كمان خلي بالك ان موسي مثلا كتب التوراة و سلمها ليشوع و يشوع سلمها لصمؤئيل و بعدين عزرا و بعدين نحميا و طوبيا و ...... و دول كلهم مشهورين بالعدول و الامانة و كانوا بينسخوا اللى بين ايديهم بكل امانة ، دة غير اللى كانوا بيحفظوا التوراة كلياااا
> 
> *



نفس المشكلة، انت تثبت صحة كتاب من الكتاب نفسه
"موسى سلمها ليشوع ويشوع سلمها لصموئيل .. الخ "
هذه المعلومة انت اخدتها من العهد القديم صح ؟
اذن كيف تثبت صحة كتاب من الكتاب نفسه؟


----------



## e-Sword (6 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			نفس المشكلة، انت تثبت صحة كتاب من الكتاب نفسه
"موسى سلمها ليشوع ويشوع سلمها لصموئيل .. الخ "
هذه المعلومة انت اخدتها من العهد القديم صح ؟
اذن كيف تثبت صحة كتاب من الكتاب نفسه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 مش قولت ليك انك هتلف فى دائرة مغلقة ؟! حتي لو وجدت نسخ تعود الى ما ذلك الزمن هسألك سؤال اية اللي ضمنك ان موسي هو من كتبها بنفسة ؟! ثانيا اية اللى ضمنك انها مش مخطوطة ملفقة او منتحلة ؟ و اية اللى ضمنك من اساسة انها تعود الى زمن موسي؟! ، الكتاب المقدس يجاوب على اسلتنا بكل وضوح و بكل عمق لذلك ارجع الية لانة نُقل بكل أمانة و صدق .

و عايز اسألك سؤال هو مش الله اللى أوحي بالكتب دي ؟ اذا لا يقدر على حفظها ؟ يا ابني دة لما ابني هااااااااااارون قدموا للرب التقدمة على نار غريبة ، ربنا موتهم فى الحاااال 

[فــــانـــدايك][Lv.10.1][واخذ ابنا هرون ناداب وابيهو كل منهما مجمرته وجعلا فيهما نارا ووضعا عليها بخورا وقربا امام الرب نارا غريبة لم يامرهما بها.]

و لما مد عزة يدية علشان يساااند تابوت الرب لان الثيران اللى كانت حاملة التابوت تعثرت ربنا موتة فى الحال

 [فــــانـــدايك][Sm2.6.6][ولما انتهوا الى بيدر ناخون مدّ عزّة يده الى تابوت الله وامسكه لان الثيران انشمصت.] 

[فــــانـــدايك][Sm2.6.7][فحمي غضب الرب على عزّة وضربه الله هناك لاجل غفله فمات هناك لدى تابوت الله.]

طيب لية انا بقولك كل دةةةةة ؟! و اية علاقتهم بالموضوع من اساسة  ، العلاقة قوية و هي اني بقولك ان ربنا مش سهل و اقدس مقداستة بيحافظ عليهااا ، دى غير كمان ان الكتاب المقدس بيقولك 

[فــــانـــدايك][Neh.8.8][وقرأوا في السفر في شريعة الله ببيان وفسروا المعنى وافهموهم القراءة]

انهم كانوا يقرأوا الشريعة بييااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان يعني مش اى كلام و عمرهم ما هيحرفوا كتابهم نذرا لانذارت الله الكثيرة 

[فــــانـــدايك][Dt.12.32][كل الكلام الذي اوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه.لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه]

دة كمان كانوا بيحافظوا عليها و لو انت مش مصدق الكتاب المقدس يبقي عايزني اجبلك منين ؟! 

النقطة الاخيرة 
اية رايئك فى الكلام دة : 






عايزيك تقولي مخطوطات اية اللى كانت فى القرن السادس قبل الميلاد ؟! و المرجع : مخطوطات البحر الميت لمحمود العابدي 


*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على تعبك بس افرض واحد لاديني سألك حتقوله الكتاب المقدس بيقول كدا ؟
هو عايز يثتب شيء عن صحة الكتاب فمن غير المنطقي ان تستدل بالكتاب نفسه

اما بخصوص الصورة فمثل هذه الادلة التي اريدها


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> شكرا على تعبك بس افرض واحد لاديني سألك حتقوله الكتاب المقدس بيقول كدا ؟
> هو عايز يثتب شيء عن صحة الكتاب فمن غير المنطقي ان تستدل بالكتاب نفسه
> 
> اما بخصوص الصورة فمثل هذه الادلة التي اريدها


*صحة الكتاب من ناحية اخى يا ريت توضح ماذا تريد هل النبؤات مثلا كتبات الانبياء التواريخ والشعوب الحفريات علم الاثار مثلا اليهود الذين كانوا اكثر الشعوب حافظا على تاريخهم وحضارتهم وتوارثهم اى صحة تقصد منتظر ردك
*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *صحة الكتاب من ناحية اخى يا ريت توضح ماذا تريد هل النبؤات مثلا كتبات الانبياء التواريخ والشعوب الحفريات علم الاثار مثلا اليهود الذين كانوا اكثر الشعوب حافظا على تاريخهم وحضارتهم وتوارثهم اى صحة تقصد منتظر ردك
> *​



صحة ان اليهود ما لعبوا وحرفوا نصوصهم مثل ما يدعي الكثيرين حتى اصبحت حقيقة باالنسبة لهم

يعني قصص الانبياء في الاسلام مثلا مختلفة عن العهد القديم
كيف يمكن التأكد من ان العهد القديم قصصه هي الصح ؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> صحة ان اليهود ما لعبوا وحرفوا نصوصهم مثل ما يدعي الكثيرين حتى اصبحت حقيقة باالنسبة لهم
> 
> يعني قصص الانبياء في الاسلام مثلا مختلفة عن العهد القديم
> كيف يمكن التأكد من ان العهد القديم قصصه هي الصح ؟


*اهلا اخى الحبيب
من الذى ادعى ان اليهود حرفوا كتابهم ؟؟؟ منتظر ردك وبعد الرد سوف اعطيك رد يرضيك
*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *اهلا اخى الحبيب
> من الذى ادعى ان اليهود حرفوا كتابهم ؟؟؟ منتظر ردك وبعد الرد سوف اعطيك رد يرضيك
> *​



المسلمين..


----------



## e-Sword (6 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			شكرا على تعبك بس افرض واحد لاديني سألك حتقوله الكتاب المقدس بيقول كدا ؟
هو عايز يثتب شيء عن صحة الكتاب فمن غير المنطقي ان تستدل بالكتاب نفسه

اما بخصوص الصورة فمثل هذه الادلة التي اريدها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا لا شكر على واجبي .

ثانيا لما الملحد هيتكلم معايا هسألة سؤال واحد كيف وصلت الينااا إلالياذة لهوميروس و ما هي أقدم مخطوطة لها و هل يأخذ بكلامها ام لا ؟!وهذا هو سؤال لك الان  وطبعا فى حواري معة هنطلق من الكتاب المقدس مع المنطق و الادلة التاريخية و لكن هل انت ملحد ام مسيحي يثق فى كتابة المقدس؟ !  


*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *
> 
> أولا لا شكر على واجبي .
> 
> ...



ربما يؤخذ بكلامها لكن ممكن ان تكون خاطئة

وانا اعتبرني الآن لاديني او ملحد وانسى اني انولدت مسيحي


----------



## e-Sword (7 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			ربما يؤخذ بكلامها لكن ممكن ان تكون خاطئة

وانا اعتبرني الآن لاديني او ملحد وانسى اني انولدت مسيحي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اثبت انها خاطئة و كيف تكون بخاطئة و لها 643 مخطوطة ؟ و لماذا اخذ بها العلماء ؟ 

لا تنسي الجواب على شق سؤالي الثاني : **ما هي أقدم مخطوطة لها ؟

** 
*


----------



## e-Sword (7 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			حسب زعمهم ان الله لم يتعهد بحفظ التوراة والانجيل لكن تعهد بحفظ القرآن

طيب بما انك انت مؤمن بالله تخيل لو ان فعلا الله ارسل الاسلام وهو قال لك ان الكتاب المقدس محرف وآمن بالذي انزلته جديد

مش حسب ايمانك المفروص تصدق الله بدون ان تفرض احتمالات مثل "هناك مخطوطات تؤكد صحة الكتاب المقدس ،، الخ "

ما الذي يجعلك تنكر ذلك ياريت تقنعني لانه هذه نقطة ايضاً تزيد من شكوكي

أنقر للتوسيع...



مع ان الموضوع مش اسلامي بس فين وعدة بالحفظ ؟ هل بتلك الاية اليتيمة ؟
[الحجر.9][إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ ]

هسألك سؤالين : هل الذكر هنا هو القران ام محمد ؟ و هل الذكر مقتصر علي القران فقط ؟

لما انت بتقول ان الله لم يتعهد بحفظ التوراة و الانجيل ! اذا كيف يأمر اهل الكتاب بان يكون مرجعهم الانجيل ؟

[المائدة.47][وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ]

هل يأمر اهل الكتاب بان يكون مرجعهم شيئا محرفاً ؟!  دة غير الصفات التى اصبغها كاتب القرآن على التوراة و الانجيل و انة مصدق عليهم و انهم هدي و نور و ......  




*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 أغسطس 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *
> 
> مع ان الموضوع مش اسلامي بس فين وعدة بالحفظ ؟ هل بتلك الاية اليتيمة ؟
> [الحجر.9][إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ ]
> ...



لكن الاختلافات بين الكتابين الواضحة جداً مثل قصة الصلب والبنوة لله وموضوع المسيح والناموس وكثييييير تؤكد ان اما الكتاب الجديد خطأ ومن غير الله
او الكتب السابقة حدث تغيير فيها


----------



## e-Sword (7 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			لكن الاختلافات بين الكتابين الواضحة جداً مثل قصة الصلب والبنوة لله وموضوع المسيح والناموس وكثييييير تؤكد ان اما الكتاب الجديد خطأ ومن غير الله
او الكتب السابقة حدث تغيير فيها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قبل ما أدخل الى موضوع " الاختلافات الوااااااااااضحة على حسب قولك " هسألك سؤال هو لو كان المسحيين حرقوا مخطوطات بتاعت الرسل و اخترعوا نص جديد للعهد الجديد هيخترعوا كلام متناقض ؟! على حسب قولك ! 

ثاني حاجة الاختلافات الواضحة دي فى عقل المشككين فقط لكنها اختلافات ظاااااهرية سطحية و ممكن تفتح موضوع جديد و تقول فية شبهاتك على : تناقضات صلب المسيح زي الساعة و مرات زيارة المجدلية للقبر و ظهور السيد للتلاميذ و هلم جرا من الشبهات المحفوظة . 

قولك : الكتب السابقة حدث فيها تغير لا عزيزي دي التناقضات التى تدعي هي تناقضات تثبت مدي امانة النساخ و مدي الدقة و عدم ازالة اى شئ . 

ملحوظة : فين الاجوبة على أسئلتي ؟!  
*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 أغسطس 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *
> 
> قبل ما أدخل الى موضوع " الاختلافات الوااااااااااضحة على حسب قولك " هسألك سؤال هو لو كان المسحيين حرقوا مخطوطات بتاعت الرسل و اخترعوا نص جديد للعهد الجديد هيخترعوا كلام متناقض ؟! على حسب قولك !
> 
> ...



انت فهمتني غلط

انا اقصد الاختلاف بين الكتابين اللي هم القران والكتاب المقدس
الاختلافات بينهم كثييييرة زي بالقران شبه له مثلا اما الكتاب المقدس بيقول انصلب وهي غاية مجيئه والقران بقول انه هو نبي فقط .. الخ

فاي الاحتمالات صحيحة

ان القرآن هو فعلا كلام الله والكتاب المقدس حدث عليه تغيير
ام ان الكتاب المقدس بقي كما هو والقرآن هو ليس كلام الله

اللي بيخلي الواحد يشك انك بتروح على منتدى اسلامي بيقنعوك بان الاتحمال الاول هو الصحيح

وبتروح لمنتدى مسيحي بيقنعوك بالتاني

وكل واحد واله ادلة قوية مثلا المسلمين بيأكدولك انه مستحيل البشر يكونوا كتبوا القرآن لانه كذا وكذا وكذا وانه الكتاب المقدس ما كان مترجم للعربي كيف قدر ينقل القصص والاحداث منه
وغيرها من الامور 

!!


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *اما موضوع لم يتعهد ممكن تجبلى دليل واحد انه لم يتعهد؟؟*
> 
> *منتظر ردك واجباتك*​




هذا ايمان المسلمين ..
*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*
*تم حذف ما يتعلق بإيمان المسلمين بواسطة المشرف . هذا منتدى مسيحي. وإيمان المسلم ليس مكانه هنا.*

*أنتظر ردي على هذه المشاركة *



و بذلك تبقى الشريعة الخالدة ليوم القيامة و التي يجب على الناس جميعاً اتباعها و ذلك بعد أن أعطاهم فرص كافية لحفظ كلامه و أعطاهم فرص كثيرة و أرسل لهم أنبياء كثر و بذلك ليس لهم حجة يوم القيامة
فالله تعالى لا يعذب أحداً بظلم 

فقد أعطاهم الله تعالى كل الفرص فأرسل الأنبياء فقتلوهم و عهد إليهم حفظ كلام الله تعالى فما حفظوه و لكن 
آخر كتاب تكفل بحفظه و ذلك لأنه النبي الخاتم وشريعته ستبقى خالدة و لن يرسل الله تعالى أنبياء بعده فكان لا بد أن يتكفل الله تعالى بحفظها و لا يكل حفظها إلى البشر الذين يسيرون على أهوائهم 
هل تعنى عبارة ( ولكن كلامى لا يزول ) الكتاب المقدس ؟.. فلنرى ..
هذه الفقرة وشبيهتها لا تتحدث أبداً عن الكتاب المقدس من قريب ولا من بعيد فأنظر ما يقول 
لوقا21 عدد33: السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.
مرقس13 عدد31:السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.
متى24 عدد35:السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول
فهذه العبارات الثلاث يجب وضعها في سياقها الصحيح لنعلم عن ماذا تتحدث وهل المقصود بها الكتاب المقدس ؟ إن هذه العبارات تأتي بعد نبوءة عن نهاية العالم وإقتراب القيامة وفي الحقيقة فهذه النبوءة لم تحدث أبداً
النص ليس له علاقة بالحديث عن الكتاب المقدس ولكن مجموعة من النبوءات وعلامات النهاية يتحدث بها يسوع لتلاميذه ويقول أنه سيأتي راكباً على السحاب وسيحدث كذا وكذا وكذا ثم السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول , ومن العجيب أن كلامه قد زال
إن كل كلامه عن نبوءات وليس لها علاقة أبداً بكلامه عن الكتاب المقدس
اذا لا يوجد نص واحد وعد من الله عز وجل على الحفاظ على الإنجيل وهذا ليس ضعف من الله معاذ الله ولكن الله يترك البشر يفعلوا ما يفعلوا ولكن لهم وقت للحساب


[/QUOTE]​


----------



## e-Sword (7 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			لأا اعتقد انه مسموح ان اعمل موضوع فيه تطرق للاسلاميات

طيب مش ممكن تبعتلي الرد برسالة؟

انا كثير يهمني الموضوع هذا !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يهمك في اية ما ؟ و ايضا ما تزعلش مني ما تبحث بنفسك  و لا انت عايز الناس تدور ليك ؟ على كل حاجة ؟ و على فكرة لو انت على الاقل كنت كتبت على جوجل على الكلام الفارغ دة هتلاقي كذا رد بس الاول يهمك فى اية الكلام الفارغ دة ؟

*


----------



## e-Sword (8 أغسطس 2014)

> *و بذلك تبقى الشريعة الخالدة ليوم القيامة و التي يجب على الناس جميعاً اتباعها و ذلك بعد أن أعطاهم فرص كافية لحفظ كلامه و أعطاهم فرص كثيرة و أرسل لهم أنبياء كثر و بذلك ليس لهم حجة يوم القيامة**فالله تعالى لا يعذب أحداً بظلم *
> 
> *فقد أعطاهم الله تعالى كل الفرص فأرسل الأنبياء فقتلوهم و عهد إليهم حفظ كلام الله تعالى فما حفظوه و لكن *
> *آخر كتاب تكفل بحفظه و ذلك لأنه النبي الخاتم وشريعته ستبقى خالدة و لن يرسل الله تعالى أنبياء بعده فكان لا بد أن يتكفل الله تعالى بحفظها و لا يكل حفظها إلى البشر الذين يسيرون على أهوائهم *
> ...


 


*لما الانجيل يقول *
*” لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ .لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ،بَلْ ليخلص بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.“ ( يوحنا 16:3).*

*ثانياً :*

*في شرح المسيح لمثل الزوآن حدد بأن :*
*” الْحَقْلُ هُوَ الْعَالَمُ. وَالزَّرْعُ الْجَيِّدُ هُوَ بَنُو الْمَلَكُوتِ“ ( متى 38:13 ).*
*فرسالة المسيح وانجيله سيزرع في كل الحقل اي العالم فرسالته عالمية !*

*ثالثاً :*

*المسيح هو ” نور العالم ” .. العالم كله ، هو نوره !*

*” ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً: أَنَا هُوَ نُورُالْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْيَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ ” ( يوحنا 12:8).*

*وما أروع وصفه لتلاميذه والمؤمنين به في عظته على الجبل قائلاً :*

*” أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ، وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجًا وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. ” ( متى 13:5و14).*
*لاحظوا : الارض ، والعالم . فرسالته تتجاوز اليهودية الى كل الارض والعالم !*

*رابعاً :*

*عبارات صريحة بعالمية رسالته بقوله المبارك :*

*” اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ، تَذْكَارًا لَهَا ” (مرقس 9:14 ). هل هناك شفافية أكثر من هذا ؟*

*خامساً : قوله : ” وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَ الْمَغَارِب وَيَتَّكِئُونَ مَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ ” (متى 11:18).*



*سادساً :*

*قوله للاثني عشر : ” وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُلَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. “( يوحنا 16:10).*

*سابعاً :*

*قوله : ” وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ” ( يوحنا 51:6)*

*وقد فرح المسيح وتهلل يوم جاءه الوفد اليونانيالاممي لمقابلته في اورشليم*
*( يوحنا 20:12-23). وفي هذا دليل على محبة المسيح للامم وارادته لخلاصهم. *

*ثامناً : *

*قوله لتلاميذه بعد قيامته :” وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ.“(لوقا 46:24-47).*

*تاسعاً :*

*قوله في وصيته الاخيرة لتلاميذه قبل صعوده الى السموات :*
*” وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا ” ( مرقس 15:16).*

*عاشراً :*

*أمر المسيح لرسله بعد قيامته :*
*” فَاذْهَبُوا وَ تَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِالْقُدُسِ.وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ” ( متى 18:28-20).*
*هذه كانت عشرة تصريحات كاملة بفم المسيح المبارك عن عالمية رسالته .*






*خلينا نضحك شوية مع هذا الكلام و اتمني ان آى منصف يقرأ الكلام دة و يقول هل هذا الكلام عقلاني ؟ او حتي فية ريحة المنطق ! *





> *هل تعنى عبارة ( ولكن كلامى لا يزول ) الكتاب المقدس ؟.. فلنرى ..**هذه الفقرة وشبيهتها لا تتحدث أبداً عن الكتاب المقدس من قريب ولا من بعيد فأنظر ما يقول *
> *لوقا21 عدد33: السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.*
> *مرقس13 عدد31:السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.*
> *متى24 عدد35:السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول*
> ...


 

*أولا الرأي الأول *

*ها هو العدد بترجماتة المختلفة *

*[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.21.33][السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول.]*


*[مشتركة][Lk.21.33][السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامي لن يزول.]*

*[المبسطة][Lk.21.33][ تزول السماء والأرض، أما كلامي فلن يزول أبدا. ]*

*[يسوعية][Lk.21.33][ السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامي لن يزول. ]*

*[حياة][Lk.21.33][ إن السماء والأرض تزولان، ولكن كلامي لا يزول أبدا.]*

*[سارة][Lk.21.33][ السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامي لن يزول. ]*

*[شريف][Lk.21.33][ السماء والأرض تزولان، أما كلامي فلا يزول.]*

*[بـــولســــية][Lk.21.33][السماء والأرض تزولان وأما كلامي فلا يزول البتة.]*

*[KJV][Lk.21.33][Heaven and earth shall pass away: but my words shall not pass away.]*

*[KJV][Lk.21.33][Heaven and earth shall pass away: but my words shall not pass away.]*

*[ASV][Lk.21.33][Heaven and earth shall pass away: but my words shall not pass away.]*

*[YL][Lk.21.33][the heaven and the earth shall pass away, but my words may not pass away. ]*

*[AMP][Lk.21.33][The [11] sky and the earth ([12] the universe, the world) will pass away, but My words will not pass away.]*

*[Message][Lk.21.33][Sky and earth will wear out; my words won't wear out. ]*

*[NIV][Lk.21.33][Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will never pass away.]*

*[NKJV][Lk.21.33][Heaven and earth shall pass away: but my words shall not pass away. ]*

*[NLT][Lk.21.33][Heaven and earth will disappear, but my words will remain forever. ]*

*و غيرها الكثير من الترجمات هنا بقي اية معني كلمة " كلامي " ؟! *

*نرجع للعهد القديم علشان نعرف *

*[فــــانـــدايك][Dt.8.3][فاذلّك واجاعك واطعمك المنّ الذي لم تكن تعرفه ولا عرفه آبائك لكي يعلّمك انه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل ما يخرج من فم الرب يحيا الانسان.]*

*[حياة][Dt.8.3][ فأذلكم ثم أجاعكم وأطعمكم المن الذي لم تكونوا تعرفونه، لا أنتم ولا آباؤكم ليعلمكم أنه ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة ينطق بها فم الرب.]*

*[شريف][Dt.8.3][ فأذلكم وأجاعكم، ثم أطعمكم المن، الذي لم تعرفوه ولا عرفه آباؤكم، لكي يعلمكم أنه لا بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.]*

*[KJV][Dt.8.3][And he humbled thee, and suffered thee to hunger, and fed thee with manna, which thou knewest not, neither did thy fathers know; that he might make thee know that man doth not live by bread only, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of the LORD doth man live.]*

*و السيد المسيح أكدها بردة و قال*

*[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.4.4][فاجاب وقال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.]*

*[KJV][Mt.4.4][But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.]*

*و طبعا الكلام دة اللى هو العهد القديم و وصايا الله التى فى التوراة ، طيب تعال كدة نكمل مع بعض ونشوف السيد المسيح بيقول اية ؟*

*[فــــانـــدايك][Jn.5.24][الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة.]*

*[KJV][Jn.5.24][Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life.]*

*و أيضاً *

*[فــــانـــدايك][Jn.6.63][الروح هو الذي يحيي.اما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئا.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة.]*

*[KJV][Jn.6.63][It is the spirit that quickeneth; the flesh profiteth nothing: the words that I speak unto you, they are spirit, and they are life.]*

*دة حتي اعداء المسيح قالت *

*[فــــانـــدايك][Jn.7.46][اجاب الخدام لم يتكلم قط انسان هكذا مثل هذا الانسان.]*

*[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.4.22][وكان الجميع يشهدون له ويتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه ويقولون أليس هذا ابن يوسف.]*

*[فــــانـــدايك][Lk.9.43][فبهت الجميع من عظمة الله واذ كان الجميع يتعجبون من كل ما فعل يسوع قال لتلاميذه]*

*طيب الكلام دة فين بقي يا جميل ؟! أليس كلام المسيح و افعالة فى الانجيل ؟! طيب لما المسيح بيقول كلاااامي و افعالي دي لا تزوووووووول الي الابد اذا قصدة على الانجيل الذى سوف يكتب شاااهدا لاقوال المسيح و افعالة لن يزول حتي لو زالت كل السماء و لاارض . علشان كدة السيد المسيح بيكمل و بيقول *

*[فــــانـــدايك][Mt.5.18][فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل.]*

*حتي يكون الانجيل يعني و بيقول نقطة فى غاية الاهمية جدا و هي " لا يزول حرف وااااااحد أو نقطة واحدة من النااااموس " إقرأ معي هذا الكلام الجميل *

*




*

*المرجع : مدخل الى فهم كلمة الله للراهب سارفيم البرموسي *

*و دة اللى أكدة ايضا الاب متي المسكين فى تفسيرة لانجيل متي *

*[ **«لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس»:*
*«الحرف»: هو أصغر حرف في اللغة العبرية وهو “yodh” وهو حرف “y” الياء وهي تقابل يوطا باليونانية. و“النقطة”: في اليوناني هي kera…a أي قرن وهي في الحروف العبرية نتوء صغير للغاية تكاد العين غير المدرَّبة أن لا تلمحه وهو يظهر في الباء (bh) لكي يفرِّقه عن حرف الكاف كالآتي: الباء b ، الكاف k وهو نتوء في يمين قاعدة الحرف، هذا هو مفهوم النقطة بالعبري. ]*


*نكمل طيب كلمة الله دي مالها ؟ّ*

*[فــــانـــدايك][Pt1.1.23][مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية الباقية الى الابد.]*

*[فــــانـــدايك][Pt1.1.24][لان كل جسد كعشب وكل مجد انسان كزهر عشب.العشب يبس وزهره سقط]*

*[فــــانـــدايك][Is.40.8][يبس العشب ذبل الزهر واما كلمة الهنا فتثبت الى الابد]*


*و هتلاقي الكلام دة بردة هنا *

_The Word is permanent._ _“Abideth for ever. For all flesh is as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away; but the word of the Lord endureth forever”_ (1 Peter 1:23–25). The Word of God will never pass away. _“Heaven and earth shall pass away; but __my words shall not pass away__”_ (Mark 13:31). Many books have come and gone, but the Bible is still around and will be around when many other books, which are so popular today, have disappeared. 
*[2]*


*الرأي الثاني و هي ان " كلامي هنا " اى " الفداء و الخلاص و وعد الله بالحفظ و الامان و رسالة الخلاص " هتلاقي الكلام دة هنا *

_Heaven and earth shall pass away. _In order to secure greater confidence in his statements, he illustrates their certainty by this comparison, that it is more firm and stable than the entire structure of the world. ﻿c150﻿ But this form of expression is explained by commentators in a variety of ways. Some refer it as the _passing away of heaven and earth _at the last day, by which their frail constitution will be brought to an end; while others explain it to mean, that sooner shall the entire structure of the world perish than the prophecy which we have just heard shall fail to be accomplished. But as there can be no doubt that Christ expressly intended to raise the minds of his followers above the contemplation of the world, I think that he refers to the continual changes which we see in the world, and affirms, that we ought not to judge of his sayings by the changeful character of the world, which resembles the billows of the sea; for we know how easily our minds are carried away by the affairs of the world, when it is undergoing incessant change. For this reason, Christ enjoins his disciples not to allow their attention to be occupied by the world, but to look down, from what may be called the lofty watch-tower of divine providence, on all that he foretold would happen. Yet from this passage we draw a useful doctrine, that our salvation, because it is founded on the promises of Christ, does not fluctuate according to the various agitations of the world, but remains unshaken, provided only that our faith rises above _heaven and earth, _and ascends to Christ himself. c150 “﻿Que tout l’ordre de nature qui se voit au ciel et à la terre;﻿”—“﻿than the whole order of nature which is seen in heaven and in earth.
*﻿[3]*



*و دة لأن الكلمة المستخدمة هنا هي λόγος اللوجوس و يوضح الامر دة **الراهب سارفيم البرموسي :*

*



*

*المرجع : مدخل الى فهم كلمة الله للراهب سارفيم البرموسي ص 114 و 115*


*الرأي الثالث : ان كلامي هنا اى " المسيح " فالمسيح باقي الى الابد *

*[فــــانـــدايك][Heb.7.24][واما هذا فمن اجل انه يبقى الى الابد له كهنوت لا يزول.]*

​The Word was before the sacrament and exists without the sacrament and will also still exist afterwards rdquo; _Johannes Rupprecht, Hermann Bezzel als Theologe, 1925, p. 369._
*[4]*​ 

*و دة لان الكلمة المستخدمة هنا هي اللوجوس التى تشير الى السيد المسيح بكثرة و ياريت تقرأ البحث دة اللوغوس الالهي ما بين اللاهوت اليوحناوي وفكر الفلاسفة*​ 




*الدليل الذى استخدمة المشكك ! اصبح ضدة بشدة ! معلش يعيش و يأخد غيرهاا .** و للحديث بقية .*

*--------------------------------------------------------*

*[1] رسالة المسيح قومية أم عالمية – جون يونان *

*[2]Butler, J. G. (2010). Analytical Bible Expositor: 1 & 2 Peter (197). Clinton, IA: LBC Publications.*
*[3]* *Calvin, J. (1998). Calvin's Commentaries: The Harmony of the Gospels : Calvin's Commentary on Matthew, Mark, and Luke Calvin's Commentaries. .*
*[4]** Barth, K., Bromiley, G. W., & Torrance, T. F. (2004). Church dogmatics, Volume I The doctrine of the Word of God, Part 1. Translation of Die kirchliche Dogmatik.; Each pt. also has special t.p.; Includes indexes. (2d ed.) (71). Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark.*




*تم حذف الإسلاميات في المشاركة اسوة بالمشاركات التي حذفت لأن فيها إسلاميات.*


----------



## e-Sword (8 أغسطس 2014)

*



			ثم أنا مالى ومال سليمان ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا لهوي مش المسلمون بيقولوا ان محمد وحدة هو مرسل لكل البشر طيب و سليمان خوجة ؟
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2014)

*جري ايه يا جماعه..قلبتوه حوار اسلامي!! 
يغلق لحين تواجد مشرف القسم ومراجعة المشاركات
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا يا دونا على غلق الموضوع
سأدخله بعد قليل لعمل اللازم.​


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2014)

*شكر خاص للإبن المبارك E-Sword*
*على المجهود الرائع الذي قدمه في هذا الموضوع.*
*للأسف الموضوع حاد عن مساره *
*فحررت المشاركات الممكن تحريرها *
*وتم حذف كل ما هو خارج عن الموضوع.*​

*يبقى الموضوع مغلقاً*​ 
​*ولكن لي عودة للتعليق*​


----------

